# BBQ Paul in Hospital



## scarbelly (Oct 23, 2011)

I got a call from Paul's wife Kathryn this evening. Paul was admitted to the hospital this evening. They ran a cat scan and discovered a mass and are not sure what it is. Paul has been ill for a couple of weeks and has lost 30 # so far.

Kathryn will give me a call with an update tomorrow and I will post here as soon as I find out.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 24, 2011)

Aaaaaaaaah, maaaaaaaaaaan...we'll be rootin' for ya, Paul! Hang tough, Kathryn.

Thanks for keeping us in the loop, Scar.

Eric


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 24, 2011)

Prayers go out for a quick recovery and hopes that the Cat Scan is just showin' last nights Pulled Pork Sammie!...JJ


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 24, 2011)

That's not a good thing but lets hope the mass and the weight loss are just pure dumb coincidences.


----------



## boykjo (Oct 24, 2011)

Get well soon Paul..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 24, 2011)

We'll be praying for you, Paul!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 24, 2011)

That's really sad. Our thoughts & prayers are with you & your family Paul. 

Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2011)

Prayers going to Paul & Kathryn, from Macungie PA !!!!

Hang in there Buddy !!!

You'll be home in no time!

Bear


----------



## alelover (Oct 24, 2011)

Get well soon Paul. Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 24, 2011)

Prayers for you My Friend!

Todd


----------



## bluebombersfan (Oct 24, 2011)

Get well soon!


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 24, 2011)

I hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## dewetha (Oct 24, 2011)

Get well soon!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 24, 2011)

Big hugs to me brutha Paul! I love you big guy! Hang in there. Gonna send you some UPS PJ's for your hospital stay. Drive them nurses wild!


----------



## chefrob (Oct 24, 2011)

thoughts and prayers sent..................thx gary for the info.


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 24, 2011)

Get well soon Paul .


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info Gary. We will be praying for him.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 24, 2011)

We are praying for him


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 24, 2011)

Prayers out to Paul and the family!

This has been a rough year on the SMF family.... everybody stay healthy!!


----------



## venture (Oct 24, 2011)

Prayers for all!


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 24, 2011)

Paul and the family are in our prayers...

  Craig


----------



## raptor700 (Oct 24, 2011)

Best wishes to you buddy, hang in there


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 24, 2011)

Him and his family will be in my prayers. Get well soon Paul


----------



## gyeakle (Oct 24, 2011)

Get well soon Paul .


----------

